# Fantastic 4 trailer



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/fantastic_four/


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 19, 2005)

Very cool!

Hey, the "Comish" is playing the the The Thing...


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> Very cool!
> 
> Hey, the "Comish" is playing the the The Thing...



Whoa, I got carried away on "the". Too much excitement for one nite :bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## ANT (Jan 19, 2005)

That is going to be great! I love it when they put the comics into movies!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

Definitely looking forward this one! Marvel comics and movies are a good combo!


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Definitely looking forward this one! Marvel comics and movies are a good combo!





Here's some more Marvel movies comming down the pike:

*Marvel Unveils Movie Production Schedule*
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/1493.asp


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, lots more to look forward to!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Wow, lots more to look forward to!





Thanks for that info, Steve!


----------



## satz (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm...well, while we are on the topic of comic movies, i thought i would just do everybody here a favour by giving 'Elektra' the thumps down.

In terms of glorifying sin obviously there are some problems, but i think to be honest they weren't that much worse than some of the other movies that are typically approved off on these boards (braveheart, lord of the rings, etc)

However, when it comes to pure entertainment, this one was (In my humble opinion) a stinker. Really boring and anticlimatic, not much character development, unsatisfying action scenes, ect etc

Well, obviously that's just my opinion, but just in case anyone here was struggling about whether to see this or not, just thought i would save you guys the trouble


----------

